

What Does Your Email Provider Say About You? [infographic] - cwan
http://www.coolinfographics.com/blog/2010/3/25/what-does-your-email-provider-say-about-you-infographic.html

======
paulgb
Original source: [http://flowingdata.com/2010/03/25/what-your-email-says-
about...](http://flowingdata.com/2010/03/25/what-your-email-says-about-your-
finances/)

